# Lost Vape Mirage 75W DNA 75C Box Mod



## Rob Fisher (12/2/18)

*Lost Vape Mirage 75W DNA 75C Box Mod*
*




*

*Due to the nature of manufacturing and design, each Lost Vape Mirage 75W TC DNA 75C Mod features a unique colorway and patterning. Photos are for reference only and are not representative of the variances of each unit. Each unit will be sent out as packaged and at random.*

The Lost Vape Mirage DNA 75C Box Mod is the very first Lost Vape device that is equipped with the newest Evolv DNA 75C Color chipset, built in Escribe software, and the ability to use a single 18650, 20700, 21700 high amperage battery *(sold separately)* with the capability of 75W. It features a beautiful aesthetic finish with its curved chassis, a three button control face, and a resin back panel. The Mirage is capable of 75W maximum output, a full temperature control suite, and can utilize either a single 18650, 20700, 21700 *(sold separately).* The control face features the modern Lost Vape design, with an oversized firing button and three adjustment buttons. The Mirage 75C is equipped with Evolv's newest Evolv DNA 75C Color chipset and has a 0.96 inch Full Color TFT Screen which displays essential data in a new and improved way. The 510 connection is machined out of high grade stainless steel while the base chassis is milled out of zinc alloy, while the nickel plated brass 510 connection ensures high level conductivity. With its new full color TFT screen combined with built in Escribe software, the Lost Vape Mirage 75W DNA 75C Box Mod is a great choice for many vapers.

*Please Note: Batteries must be matched in brand, model and battery state at all times. Discharge and recharge batteries within the same grouping of two. Failure to do so may result in injury. Never use damaged or improperly wrapped batteries with this device.*

*Product Features:*

DNA 75C Chipset
Official Evolv DNA 75C Color Chipset
1 to 75W Output
30A Maximum Continuous Output
Built In Escribe Software

Temperature Control Suite
Ni200 Nickel Support
Titanium Support
Stainless Steel Support
200 to 600 Degrees Fahrenheit

Single 18650/20700/21700 Platform
Gold Plated Spring Loaded Contacts
Bottom Latch Battery Door Panel
*Batteries Sold Separately*

Four Button Control Face
Oversized Firing Button
Rectangular Adjustment Buttons

0.96 Inch Full Color TFT Screen
Displays Essential Data Neatly
Check Atomizer
Shorted
Weak Battery
Check Battery
Temperature Protected
Ohms Too High/ Too Low
Too Hot

Adjustable via Escribe

Escribe Companion Software
Configure and Modify the operation of the DNA 75C
Escribe Manuals

Micro USB Port
1A Charging
Firmware and Software Upgrade

Stainless Steel 510 Thread Point
Nickel Plated Brass 510 Contact

*Product Dimensions:*

93mm by 43.5mm by 28mm

*Product Includes:*

One Mirage 75W DNA 75C Box Mod
User Manual
Warranty Registration Card
18650 Battery Adapter
Micro USB Cable

*Warning: Never use a short or flat 510 connection on any hybrid or hybrid style device. If unsure whether this pertains to your particular set-up, DO NOT assemble and use. Always use proper precautions and handling. *

Advanced User Item. Use At Your Own Risk!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/2/18)

Very nice!! Where can one get one of these?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> Very nice!! Where can one get one of these?



No local vendors had it so I ordered it from VaporDNA in the US.


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> No local vendors had it so I ordered it from VaporDNA in the US.



That's very sad. Hopefully a local vendor will pick this up soon.

Question - what is the hole on the firing button for? Only noticed it now.


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/2/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> That's very sad. Hopefully a local vendor will pick this up soon.
> 
> Question - what is the hole on the firing button for? Only noticed it now.


To put the juice in.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> That's very sad. Hopefully a local vendor will pick this up soon.
> 
> Question - what is the hole on the firing button for? Only noticed it now.



It has a light that comes on when firing.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/18)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Andre (12/2/18)

Notice the specs above says the base chassis is milled out of zinc alloy, whilst Todd speaks of aluminium. Agree with Todd - most aesthetically pleasing of all their mods so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/18)

Andre said:


> Notice the specs above says the base chassis is milled out of zinc alloy, whilst Todd speaks of aluminium. Agree with Todd - most aesthetically pleasing of all their mods so far.



And I love DNA75C's... I must say I'm really happy with this Mirage... and comfortable in the hand as well! Anyone looking for a decent mod this is a great buy!


----------

